# Berried RCS



## dooboogoo (Jul 1, 2007)

I came back from a one week vacation home and found one of the females in my 5.5g planted RCS tank berried! I'm so excited! A couple more are saddled, so hopefully in a few weeks I'll have tiny babies swimming around. And all this after receiving them two weeks ago!

I have a couple questions, though: 

I'm thinking of putting a trio of endlers in the tank (1 male, two females). Would these eat all the baby shrimp? The bottom of the tank is full of riccia and rocks on top of gravel, so there are a lot of little caves where the babies can hide. I know I should just keep a species tank if I want to breed them. I just want some, but not exponential, population growth in the tank.

Also, in my 10g, I have a couple RCS in there, but I want to add a pair of Bolivian Rams or some other dwarf cichlid. Should I move the shrimp to my other tank to keep them safe?

And finally, a bunch of the shrimp in my RCS tank are clear, almost colorless. They're small (less than 0.5 in), so does that mean that they're young, or stressed? The saddled ones have more red coloring to them.

Thanks,
Adrian


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

Small shrimp are usually colorless. They gain color when they get older.

Cichlids and Endlers will enjoy eating the tasty fruit flavored Red Cherry Shrimp 

-Ryan


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

dooboogoo said:


> I came back from a one week vacation home and found one of the females in my 5.5g planted RCS tank berried! I'm so excited! A couple more are saddled, so hopefully in a few weeks I'll have tiny babies swimming around. And all this after receiving them two weeks ago!


Congrats!



dooboogoo said:


> I'm thinking of putting a trio of endlers in the tank (1 male, two females). Would these eat all the baby shrimp? The bottom of the tank is full of riccia and rocks on top of gravel, so there are a lot of little caves where the babies can hide. I know I should just keep a species tank if I want to breed them. I just want some, but not exponential, population growth in the tank.


I'd probably wait till i have a good population established before adding anything that might eat them. They probably still breed with the fishes around, heck i have a few them in a planted tank with bettas, no problem! but they ll breed less prolifically and it ll take a longer time establish a good algae controlling population.



dooboogoo said:


> Also, in my 10g, I have a couple RCS in there, but I want to add a pair of Bolivian Rams or some other dwarf cichlid. Should I move the shrimp to my other tank to keep them safe?


Are you talking about Red Crystal Shrimps or Red Cherry Shrimp? If they are cherries, and if there is enough hiding places, I dont see why they wont survive.



dooboogoo said:


> And finally, a bunch of the shrimp in my RCS tank are clear, almost colorless. They're small (less than 0.5 in), so does that mean that they're young, or stressed?


It could be that they are young, they could be stress or they dint inherit expressive red genes from their parents.


----------



## dooboogoo (Jul 1, 2007)

> Cichlids and Endlers will enjoy eating the tasty fruit flavored Red Cherry Shrimp


I have a couple endlers with cherry shrimp now in my 10g. They don't seem to be bothered. I was just wondering whether or not the dwarf cichlids would eat them.



> Are you talking about Red Crystal Shrimps or Red Cherry Shrimp? If they are cherries, and if there is enough hiding places, I dont see why they wont survive.


They're Red Cherry Shrimp, and I'm planting this tank heavily, so there'll be plenty of hiding places, I hope.



> It could be that they are young, they could be stress or they dint inherit expressive red genes from their parents.


I hope that they're just young!!!


----------

